# Article on when to say goodbye



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Unfortunately, we as pet owners will come to the time when we have to face that terribly difficult decision of if and when we need to say our final goodbyes to our dogs. 
It's rare, that they pass on, in their sleep, but rather it is something that we have to face with them. 

This is a very good article on the topic by a vet. He also happens to be a Vizsla owner too. Heck he might be a member here, I don't know, but I liked the article and thought that I would share. 

http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-experts/how-to-say-goodbye?WT.z_mod=HPDL


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

My CopperTopper made age 18 last one very tough 

3 days after this picture was taken he faced the Rainbow bridge 

as I urge him to stay some and fight on until Xmas day

He made it

dented gray and weaker

He was my Champion 15 years he dominated and gave

we talk daily outside in my yard where he lays

last 6 months of his life B12 injections by me and much more.



It took three shots to take him as he even fought death

I held him please big Boy No Mas let go we cannot win this war of life

Then I stood up grill to my Vet You Finish this now

the short ride home was tough as ****

but unlike what were taught or EVEN THE BIBLE WHICH I READ

I WILL SEE COPPERTOPPER AGAIN

What a start what a finish

Rudys got big shoes to fill the kindest most loving mate I have had

and a stone blooded upland Champion don't care who you brought
He won.

He was past prime time

but still a Fighter

18 years of earned memories

God Bless you Sir Coppertopper Mother God protect your soul

the big man is coming soon enough ;D

trust this most of his life he did not look like this

I was more proud the way he finished it up

Da' Warrior


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Bless you my forum friend, very moving you are an insperation to all of us Vizsla owners. I know exactly what you went through, and probably still going through, I lost my Weimarener 2 years ago now, and I still constantly think about him,I miss him so much they make such an impact on your life...Then you go and own another one and the loving and heartache starts all over again..


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I fear having to say goodbye to any of mine. I fear more, them having to say goodbye to me! 

I've had to say goodbye to 6 or more over my life and it's gut wrenching. But leaving them on their own is my only real fear.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

YOU BLOKE' ;D

YOUR A BETTER THEN GREAT MATE TO ME


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

The night my Weimaraner (Harvey) died, will live with me forever.I was supposed to be working night's but luckily I swaped with a mate of mine. Harvey died in front of me at 03.35 in the morning, if I had not swapped my night shift he would have died alone, how could you live with that..knowing your best mat had passed while you were away...later that day I booked him for cremation and took him myself, and waited for 2 hours till his ashes were ready to pick up, I remember the cask they were in being very warm to the touch, I sobbed for weeks at his passing, and I still shed a tear for him now and always will..but you see them first from puppy, potty training them, teaching them throughout their lives, through thick and thin, you take them to the vets when they are sick, you post photos of them on this forum, so it's only fitting that when the time comes, you are there to help them into a better place....I know it's difficult but you owe it to them............sorry if I am rambling on but it brings back so much........ :'(..this was Harvey..RIP )


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Here's to Harvey... I'll drink to his memory... :'(


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> Here's to Harvey... I'll drink to his memory... :'(


 You are a true diamond, and I thank you for that datacan.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

DARCY

DON'T DRINK CLEAN SINCE 89' AZ CHOICE NOT A CHANCE BUT TEAS AND PROTEIN SHAKES

I WILL DO MY BEST FOR YOUR MATE AND HEART

FIGHTERS MAKE POOR DRUNKS 

YOUR HONOR :

HE IS AND WAS A DANDY


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Rudy said:


> DARCY
> 
> DON'T DRINK CLEAN SINCE 89' AZ CHOICE NOT A CHANCE BUT TEAS AND PROTEIN SHAKES
> 
> ...


 Thank you my friend..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Bodybuilders and beer :-\

Here's to Sir Coppertopper


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> Bodybuilders and beer :-\
> 
> Here's to Sir Coppertopper


 Or in my case...bata blockers and burgers.. ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

NEVER BODY BUILT ONE HOUR OF MY LIFE MATE 

VERY POOR SKILLS AND SLOW MUSCLE GROUPS AND POOR RANGE OF MOTION 

SPEED BAGS, HUMAN BODY RESISTANCE KITES, WIND SPRINTS , BIG POWER BAGS , SPEED BAGS , JUMP ROPES AND BIG HILLS WITH WEIGHTED PACKS IN BUNCHES 

AND THEM POWER BANDS SETS OF 1OO
250 REPS 8)

BODY BUILDERS ARE DULL AND DULLER LOL :

TRAINED BEEF WITH SKILLS AND SPEED KILLS ;D

1 SHOT LOVE

6 FT 5'

265LBS OF DEEP PASSIONS LOVINGS" :

PECELICOUS ;D

WHAT WAS THE SUBJECT MATTER AGAIN?

LOL


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Stress...should never have been invented, IMO.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Rudy said:


> VERY POOR SKILLS AND SLOW MUSCLE GROUPS AND POOR RANGE OF MOTION ;
> 
> BODY BUILDERS ARE DULL AND DULLER LOL :


Lucky I gave it up 17 years ago, LOL 
Always felt the guilt, thanks.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for the great article, V-John. I printed off a copy for my Sis, who is facing this difficult situation right now with her much-loved elderly kitty, Mica.

I've had to make that most dreadful decision a number of times in my life. Based on similar advice from a Vet many years ago, I've always used the rule of five, and more-bad-days-than-good criteria. Oh, it's so awful. You want to do right, yet you don't want to let go. The temptation is to hang on, selfishly, just so you don't have to cry... even when you KNOW quality of life has been seriously compromised and will not (and cannot) get any better. :'(

That is a very helpful article. Thanks again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So glad you posted the article.
I'm sure it will help when the time comes, and sooner are later we will all have to face it.
It has to be the toughest part of having these lovely animals in our lives.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

V-John,

Excellent article. Shared with another Vizsla web group here in the Bay Area. Very helpful.

Thanks.
Rod


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Responses to this article on Yahoo Vizsla Talk:



> I too, have never had a loved friend pass without my help. I look into their
> eyes, I see what is a sadness that says "its time let me go with dignity and
> still a soft kiss for you." The painfulness in my heart and the tears in my
> eyes have never clouded my decision that I did the right thing. In a way the
> ...


Linda P



> I count my blessings that all of my cats/dogs have
> let me know when it was time, even if sometimes it was too soon for me. When one
> vet told me that not euthanizing my then 14-yr old shorthair bordered on animal
> cruelty, she told me otherwise and once we found the right medication (no thanks
> ...


Penny
Boise ID



> Over the years I have lived with 13 Vizslas, some still with me and some
> forever in my heart. All of those that are gone, but safely in my heart, needed
> me to "pick that awful day to say good bye". It is the most gut wrenching
> decision ... never easy, and never without many tears. Sometimes even the
> "right" thing to do, or the "right" time is still so painful.


Jan Simer


----------

